# Recommend me a filler heavy polish



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I polish by hand as I have just one car and don't see the point in buying a DA or a rotary. Hence, my LSP is only as good as my polish. As no matter how abrasive or chemically strong the polish is, it can't correct much by hand. It then boils own to the amount of fillers in he polish and its ability to fill/mask minor paint imperfections.

So far, I have liked how well Autoglym SRP and Bilt Hamber Cleanser Polish mask the paint imperfections and topped with their waxes; I have got good results. However, I am itching to try new polishes as I am trying new waxes. The Naviwax is next so need a good polish that can at least do what SRP or the BH polish can do.

Some that I have been reading about are Sonus Paintworks Cleanser, Dodo Juice Lime Prime, R222 Paint Cleanser, Meguiar's Ultimate Polish, Zymol HD Cleanse, Optimum Poli Seal etc but I am absolutely uncertain if any of these have any fillers.


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

How about AF Tripple, it's an AIO but not sure if its filler heavy though?


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

I though srp was heavy filler?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

SRP is filler heavy but is primarily designed to be used under a sealant. It even as an acrylic sealant in it that lasts a few days. However, I need a pre wax cleanser as I use only waxes and not sealants.

How is the Farecla G3 Paint Renovator, does it have any fillers?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tripple is a great AIO, the glazing oils hide swirls and it works well under waxes. Never had an issue with SRP and waxes. Did SRP not come out top on a DW review into the best filler AIO?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

the best ive used to polish/correct, fill and wax in a single step is scholl A15. does a really good job of correcting med to soft paints be machine but also fills really well when used by hand. 

Dave


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

AF Triple seems like a good product bout their Rejuvenate seems better as it allows one to choose their own wax. Same thing with Scholl A15, it has a wax in it and I'd rather use something of my own choice. Just needs the fillers from the polish really.

Another one I am reading up now is Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine. I may need to research this, Rejuvenate and something from Scholl.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

AF Tripple is great.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> AF Tripple is great.


When you say it's great, does that mean it fills well or does that mean it is a good base for other waxes like Finis Wax?


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

AG UDS can be awful to remove in my opinion.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Fills well. Can be used also together with Finis but that reduce durability.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

sm81 said:


> Fills well. Can be used also together with Finis but that reduce durability.


Thanks. I wax my car every month or at worst once in 2 months. I guess Finis wax will give that kind of durability over anything.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

AG SRP- New formula
AF Tripple
AS Platinum- New formula
DJ Need for Speed

PB Black Hole / White Diamond
CG Glossworkz Glaze


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Flakey said:


> Thanks. I wax my car every month or at worst once in 2 months. I guess Finis wax will give that kind of durability over anything.


I would guess that at least 3-4 months durability.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Flakey said:


> SRP is filler heavy but is primarily designed to be used under a sealant. It even as an acrylic sealant in it that lasts a few days. However, I need a pre wax cleanser as I use only waxes and not sealants.
> 
> How is the Farecla G3 Paint Renovator, does it have any fillers?


SRP works as well under a wax as it does a sealant :thumb:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Optimum Poli-Seal does not have any fillers but their new GPS apparently works very well by hand


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

meguiars dark wax is filler heavy. it is an AIO, but just top it off with an extra layer of wax make the results last longer


----------



## b1g1an (May 17, 2011)

3M Imperial Hand Glaze, it's what paint shops use and is amazing what it will hide.


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

BH Auto Balm thats good too


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Waylander-A4 said:


> BH Auto Balm thats good too


Sure is and good on the black plastic bits which usually get stained when using say SRP.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

b1g1an said:


> 3M Imperial Hand Glaze, it's what paint shops use and is amazing what it will hide.


I will look this up, thanks.



Blackmondie said:


> meguiars dark wax is filler heavy. it is an AIO, but just top it off with an extra layer of wax make the results last longer


Never heard about it, will definitely need to research this.



Waylander-A4 said:


> BH Auto Balm thats good too


It is my favourite sealant at the moment and it fills as well as AG SRP. But it is not a paint cleanser in my opinion. Plus you can't wax on top of Auto Balm.

Also, does Farecla G3 Paint Renovator count as a paint cleanser or is it just abrasives? I don't think it fills.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Imperial Hand Glaze, that is a product I have not thought about in many years. No doubt it would still do a great job with a lot of waxes. I always thought the One Grand Glaze was better although it is not as widely available as the 3M


----------



## Pigglet (Mar 14, 2013)

lowejackson said:


> Imperial Hand Glaze, that is a product I have not thought about in many years. No doubt it would still do a great job with a lot of waxes. I always thought the One Grand Glaze was better although it is not as widely available as the 3M


Another vote for Omega one grand glaze, their blitz wax is good too. 
I used to use this combo on my everyday cars alongside Zymol HD cleanse and Concourse wax for the garage queens a few years sgo when I detailed stuff by hand. Looked at side by side on metallics I didn't think the the zymol was worth the £200 odd quid difference however the HD cleanse did work wonders on guards red


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Pigglet said:


> ...... their blitz wax is good too....


It is a shame the Blitz wax is no longer discussed, very nice and highly durable wax which really deserves more attention


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Has anybody used Scholl A15 and AG SRP? I would like to know if A15 fills as good as SRP.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Flakey said:


> Has anybody used Scholl A15 and AG SRP? I would like to know if A15 fills as good as SRP.


Haven't used A15 but SRP is very versitile, cheap, and produces excellent results. It isn't picky if a wax or sealant is put on top of it either. Usually put HD Wax (2 coats) and it lasts quite a while. Also, I've never had my SRP stain any trim (not that I'm trying to put it on), but wiping it off quickly and possibly using a cleaner should prevent any staining. I don't know what version I have as they don't seem to label them the same in Canada.

This is 1 hit by hand with SRP.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Sheep, I had good results by hand with SRP as well when i used it a few months ago. I am looking for an excuse to try Scholl A15 and can't find many


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Very rarely talked about on here (or anywhere else for that matter it seems) is Glare Microfinish - some good fillers and you can top with most sealants or any wax. If you look past and ignore the Americanisms and sensationalism of their product claims, the Glare range as a whole is actually very good!

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

what about prima amigo?


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tripple is a great AIO, the glazing oils hide swirls and it works well under waxes. Never had an issue with SRP and waxes. Did SRP not come out top on a DW review into the best filler AIO?


What does AIO mean??


----------



## nog (Jul 14, 2013)

asboman said:


> What does AIO mean??


All in one

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=134803&highlight=abbreviations


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

dillinja999 said:


> what about prima amigo?


I have heard about it. I thought its just a cleaner glaze, something that chemically cleans the paint and creates a base for waxes. I wonder if I can top it up with a sealant as it may not bond properly. Does it have any fillers?



Sheep said:


> This is 1 hit by hand with SRP.


What did you use as a LSP after SRP? I don't thing it allows anything other than EGP or HD Wax to bond to it.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Prima Amigo is a cleaner glaze. Being a glaze, it certainly has fillers, though it's not a polish.

As for sealants bonding, not all sealants are finicky about bonding, so depends on what you intend to use.


----------

